# ath_hal Error on 7.1-Release



## TzunTzai (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a HP G60-125nr. I switched from PCBSD to FreeBSD 7.1 (Used to use FBSD before and wanted to give PCBSD a trial run.. ehh...) anyhow, both lan and wlan ran just fine on PCBSD however i'm having a problem getting wlan to work in FreeBSD 7.1

dmesg:

ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xc2000000-0xc200ffff irq 22 at device 0.0 on pci7
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6

pciconf -lv:

ath0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x137a103c chip=0x001c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet


I've tried making the latest version of ath_hal from http://people.freebsd.org/~sam/ and even followed steps from http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=11827&p=76939 with no luck. 

Any advice anyone?

thanks,
kuan


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 5, 2009)

... then again, I haven't tried updating the src tree to HEAD. I read somewhere that 8.0-Current holds a working version of ath_hal... I'll give that a try.


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 6, 2009)

CVSUP src HEAD worked. ath0 attached, however it still didnt work.


----------



## rwatson@ (Jan 6, 2009)

You may want to send e-mail to the current@ mailing list with a description of the problems and output of boot -v for the relevant parts. Do include the information about PC-BSD working with it, and if possible, the boot -v output from PC-BSD if you still have easy access to that.


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 7, 2009)

Will do!

Thanks,
kuan



			
				rwatson@ said:
			
		

> You may want to send e-mail to the current@ mailing list with a description of the problems and output of boot -v for the relevant parts. Do include the information about PC-BSD working with it, and if possible, the boot -v output from PC-BSD if you still have easy access to that.


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I shoudla done this sooner. I think I've answered my own question... 

FreeBSD 7.1 = ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

PC-BSD 7.0.2 = ath_hal: 0.10.5.6 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, RF2417)

Now, I guess I have to ask... how do I upgrade ath_hal from 0.9.20.3 to 0.10.5.6? I tried it before, however I was unsuccessful. Step by step anyone!??? 





========== FreeBSD 7.1-Release

===== dmesg (boot -v)
ath_rate: version 1.2 <SampleRate bit-rate selection algorithm>
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xc2000000-0xc200ffff irq 22 at device 0.0 on pci7
ath0: Reserved 0x10000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xc2000000
ath0: [MPSAFE]
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6

===== pciconf -lv
ath0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x137a103c chip=0x001c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet


========== PC-BSD 7.0.2 

===== dmesg (boot -v)
ath_rate: version 1.2 <SampleRate bit-rate selection algorithm>
ath_hal: 0.10.5.6 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, RF2417)
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xc2000000-0xc200ffff irq 22 at device 0.0 on pci7
ath0: Reserved 0x10000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xc2000000
ioapic0: routing intpin 22 (PCI IRQ 22) to vector 55
ath0: [MPSAFE]
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: hal channel 2412/a0 -> 1
ath0: hal channel 2412/c0 -> 1
ath0: hal channel 2417/a0 -> 2
ath0: hal channel 2417/c0 -> 2
ath0: hal channel 2422/a0 -> 3
ath0: hal channel 2422/c0 -> 3
ath0: hal channel 2427/a0 -> 4
ath0: hal channel 2427/c0 -> 4
ath0: hal channel 2432/a0 -> 5
ath0: hal channel 2432/c0 -> 5
ath0: hal channel 2437/a0 -> 6
ath0: hal channel 2437/c0 -> 6
ath0: hal channel 2442/a0 -> 7
ath0: hal channel 2442/c0 -> 7
ath0: hal channel 2447/a0 -> 8
ath0: hal channel 2447/c0 -> 8
ath0: hal channel 2452/a0 -> 9
ath0: hal channel 2452/c0 -> 9
ath0: hal channel 2457/a0 -> 10
ath0: hal channel 2457/c0 -> 10
ath0: hal channel 2462/a0 -> 11
ath0: hal channel 2462/c0 -> 11
ath0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
ath0: bpf attached
ath0: Ethernet address: 00:23:4d:aa:c3:89
ath0: bpf attached
ath0: bpf attached
ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
ath0: mac 14.2 phy 7.0 radio 10.2
ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
ath0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

===== pciconf -lv

ath0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x137a103c chip=0x001c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet


----------



## oliverh (Jan 7, 2009)

You have to use ath_hal from a different date. Download the file from there, copy the content to the proper directory and rebuild the kernel.

https://dev.openwrt.org/browser/trunk/package/madwifi/ath_hal-20080528.tgz?rev=12395

I'm using this on my Asus EEE 900A.


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 7, 2009)

Which directory would be the proper directory?

/sys/contrib/dev/ath/ ?


Thanks,
kuan


----------



## oliverh (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, copy the content of the archive to this directory and rebuild the kernel. Go to /usr/src and do a make buildkernel installkernel (if you're using the GENERIC kernel), then reboot.

See the in-depth howto in the FreeBSD handbook, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html

Afterwards enter dmesg | grep ath and you should see something like ath_hal: 0.10.5.6 (AR5210 ...


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 7, 2009)

I actually had a custom kernel sit'n here. Tried it the first time when I CVSup'd the /src tree to HEAD... didnt work. Hopefully this round well be in my favor.

... if it is, then it's onto the next issue... flash media =P

Thanks again!

kuan



			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> Yes, copy the content of the archive to this directory and rebuild the kernel. Go to /usr/src and do a make buildkernel installkernel (if you're using the GENERIC kernel), then reboot.
> 
> See the in-depth howto in the FreeBSD handbook, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html
> 
> Afterwards enter dmesg | grep ath and you should see something like ath_hal: 0.10.5.6 (AR5210 ...


----------



## TzunTzai (Jan 7, 2009)

Success!


----------

